# 4'' Direct flusher with corner finishing box?



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

So I have been in the market for an automatic system to finish corners. Currently I run a 2'' angle head after corner roller and first coat with a 3'' angle head. This doesn't fill the recess so I find myself finishing by hand to fill in.



Can I run a 4'' direct flusher with and corner box or do I need a compound tube. 

Iam not really looking to spend 400 for another angle head right now.

Any thoughts on how iam doing this and what you would change.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

There's a ton of posts on different methods, I'd start by flushing with at least a 2 1/2 or a 3". anything larger won't fill your angle out. 2nd coat is up to you, but a 4 is big an you would need a way to get alot of extra mud in the corner. Direct flushers blow from what everyone has said. 3" flusher and a tube fills out nicely from the pics I've seen posted here


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We do 2.5, then 3.5. Gets you just outside the bevel. Check eBay, can usually find some good deals on there


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I have 2.5 and 3" direct flushers. I was never able to get enough mud thru and have a smooth swipe with my cp tubes. After rolling I have enough mud for the 2.5. Then 2nd coat I use my mud applicator and tube to lay a ribbon of mud in the angle and flush with 3" on a pole. I tried applying mud with cp tube alone like a caulking gun but found I lost a lot falling out/ not sticking in the angle. This method would likely still work with a 3.5" flusher but I think a 4" would require another coat. I tried putting my 2.5 angle head on my cp tube but too many scratches & imperfections for a finish coat compared to the flusher.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gluedandscrewed said:


> So I have been in the market for an automatic system to finish corners. Currently I run a 2'' angle head after corner roller and first coat with a 3'' angle head. This doesn't fill the recess so I find myself finishing by hand to fill in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not saying it can't be done, but I haven't yet seen a direct flusher work well off a compound tube.

If you haven't already, maybe try switching your 2" angle head followed by 3", to 3" angle head followed by 2"(?) Works better for me with my 2 1/2" and 3" angle heads, and is how Aaron from Columbia said is the way angle heads were more designed to be used - larger size 1st, followed by smaller size. At least theirs, which is what I've got.

3" flusher followed by 3 1/2" flusher works best for me overall, especially if taping with a bazooka. If a banjo, 2 1/2" and 3", or 3" and 3 1/2" - depends on situation.

I haven't tried it yet, but 2buck's idea of 2 1/2" angle head followed by 3 1/2" flusher seems to have merit. He said it turned out well in the houses he was doing. Your 3" could work in place of his 2 1/2".


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Until you can afford more tools stick with the system you are using. Nothing wrong with it. Works just fine !

Direct flushing sucks period ! I've tried for years to get it to work right but it ain't gonna happen. Don't even bother trying. I really wish it would work. Would be so much easier on the body than a corner box but not the Mudrunner.
And if you need a 4" flusher for anything you have other problems in my opinion.

And what do you mean by first coat with a 3" ? You should be rolling,flushing with the 2" and finishing with the 3". Are you doing another coat ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but 2buck's idea of 2 1/2" angle head followed by 3 1/2" flusher seems to have merit. He said it turned out well in the houses he was doing. Your 3" could work in place of his 2 1/2".


 
Love it, Turns out fantastic and fast and easy to do :yes:


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

mudslingr said:


> Until you can afford more tools stick with the system you are using. Nothing wrong with it. Works just fine !
> 
> Direct flushing sucks period ! I've tried for years to get it to work right but it ain't gonna happen. Don't even bother trying. I really wish it would work. Would be so much easier on the body than a corner box but not the Mudrunner.
> And if you need a 4" flusher for anything you have other problems in my opinion.
> ...


I tape with the bazooka, roll using as corner roller and flush with a 2" angle head. Thats tape coat. Then I come back with a 3" angle head for my first coat. I then have small spots I have to touch up by hand because the recess isn't filled completely. 

I will try some of these suggestions.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Love it, Turns out fantastic and fast and easy to do :yes:


Good stuff, caz. Now I Will have to give it a try on my next job.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

gluedandscrewed said:


> I tape with the bazooka, roll using as corner roller and flush with a 2" angle head. Thats tape coat. Then I come back with a 3" angle head for my first coat. I then have small spots I have to touch up by hand because the recess isn't filled completely.
> 
> I will try some of these suggestions.


Using angle heads you will always have spots to touch. Even using flushers does not guarantee there wont be spots that need to be hit by hand. This is normal . Tools can only speed up putting on the mud, and smoothing it out. The really good tapers are the ones that know where the ugly spots are and hand fix em:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

When you finish tool skimming your angles, take a good look at the bevel on the top sheet. I've been seeing a lot of funky ones, the bevel is not straight. There are spots where it opens up, etc etc. Easy to spot them when there is wet mud on them. You can even see them while running the flat boxes. Much harder to see when the mud dries and everything is white.


----------



## Paravain (Mar 25, 2014)

I just got this system have not used it yet, but I got the 4" flush with out knowing then I got the 2.5 flush and I am going to have to get the 3" or 3.5 I maybe both and see which one works for me.

I have see a video where a Compound Tube was used with a angle head seemed to work well just need to apply the mud then on the last wipe just use the tube as it was just a stick. 

Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuynAEMTBMM


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Paravain said:


> I have see a video where a Compound Tube was used with a angle head seemed to work well just need to apply the mud then on the last wipe just use the tube as it was just a stick.
> 
> Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuynAEMTBMM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1SlVSFsNuU


----------



## Paravain (Mar 25, 2014)

JustMe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1SlVSFsNuU


Ok that a better video,But I wonder how did them angles really come out, I wonder how the corner where all the angles meet at the ceiling came out with the flush bouncing off every thing there.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

You still have to go back and pick the 3-ways with a knife, if that's what you are referring to.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Paravain said:


> Ok that a better video,But I wonder how did them angles really come out, I wonder how the corner where all the angles meet at the ceiling came out with the flush bouncing off every thing there.


With 2buck and 2buckjr. doing those corners, they turned out fine. They're pros.

What fr8 said - you have to still finish your corners with a knife, whichever way you end up doing it.

The video you posted, they're leaving too much mud in the corners. Too much ridging to sand. A problem with direct flushers.
And too slow, with going over things over and over. That's not the way to do corners.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> With 2buck and 2buckjr. doing those corners, they turned out fine. They're pros.


I should more say they're Real pros. The other 2 fellows in those other videos.....I can appreciate their trying.


----------



## Paravain (Mar 25, 2014)

fr8train said:


> You still have to go back and pick the 3-ways with a knife, if that's what you are referring to.


Yeah that's what I was thinking lol you would have to there would be no way you can run an angle and then run off that angle, well the job I have coming up is all drop ceilings :thumbup: so I won't need to worry about that :whistling2:


----------



## Paravain (Mar 25, 2014)

JustMe said:


> With 2buck and 2buckjr. doing those corners, they turned out fine. They're pros.
> 
> What fr8 said - you have to still finish your corners with a knife, whichever way you end up doing it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am only on my laptop I really can't get a good look at the finish result, But the video I posted is the one I ran in to after seeing that video I really didn't search for any other ones with angles, But one using a Corner Applicator, yeah ones I seen that video I seen there was another way of doing things, I want with it.

I need to learn new ways, and I will with all your guys help :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

The time they took 2 do a couple of corners with that direct flusher was shocking!:blink:
I use a 3 inch angle head after rolling tapes,then for finish a 2.5!
200+ sqm house the other day in about 1 hour:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> The time they took 2 do a couple of corners with that direct flusher was shocking!:blink:


I think I'm going to add a new saying to my list of sayings: I have no problem with my competition using direct flushers off a tube.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> I think I'm going to add a new saying to my list of sayings: I have no problem with my competition using direct flushers off a tube.


Just 2 watch them would make me cry!!:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Just 2 watch them would make me cry!!:blink:


Last guy I saw use one, on a job I was running, swore they did a good job. He claimed to be a pro finisher, and it was 1st time I'd worked with him, so I thought "Okay, maybe I'll finally see one of these things work well enough." After the 1st 3-4 angles I couldn't take it anymore. I stopped him.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Having said that, I've wondered how a direct flusher might work through something like an Apla-Tech power system - anyone ever try it? I did pick up a couple direct flushers the other month - a 3 and a 3 1/2" - when I wanted to replace the flushers I'd given back to the company I last worked for. I'm thinking to try running them with my own power systems - see what they might do.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I've used my 3 1/2 direct flusher on my aplatech cannon. I didn't like it, but to be fair I only tried once. I had to take the the triangle hole cover off or it made a mess, left a lot to sand. I find the aplatech to have more of a hydroplaning effect. I just find t works best with angle heads with thicker type mud, like first box coat mud.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

gluedandscrewed said:


> So I have been in the market for an automatic system to finish corners. Currently I run a 2'' angle head after corner roller and first coat with a 3'' angle head. This doesn't fill the recess so I find myself finishing by hand to fill in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost got a direct flusher. but then I stated glazing my corners. look at my other posts. my corners make me cry.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

taper71 said:


> I've used my 3 1/2 direct flusher on my aplatech cannon. I didn't like it, but to be fair I only tried once. I had to take the the triangle hole cover off or it made a mess, left a lot to sand. I find the aplatech to have more of a hydroplaning effect. I just find t works best with angle heads with thicker type mud, like first box coat mud.


Thanks, 71. I was thinking that might be the case, from my own experience with a cannon - I couldn't really get the thing to give me acceptable angles even with an angle head. But to be fair as well, I only tried it on a few angles.

But the guy who owned the system left us more sanding work as well, than if we'd done it with tube and applicator, followed by flusher, so it wasn't a time saver for us. But then I'd say he wasn't the best with running it, either.

I've got one possible work around for direct flusher problems, but I don't know if in the end it would be viable enough, or if it would be better to just go with an angle head and be done. I'll maybe see.

Maybe someone should invite the makers of direct flushers to post videos of how one could use them so they'll work well enough off a tube. Since they've been making them for a good long time now, maybe they know something we don't(?)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Not saying it's better/faster than putting mud on with a tube and applicator, and then flushing or using an angle head, but Tapepro's video of them using their lower priced version of an angle head. Best I've seen yet with a tube - which maybe also speaks for the smoothness and ease of using Tapepro's tube, along with maybe Tom's skill(?) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlE801e7Q8s

I don't know if that finishing head is available yet in North America, under the Blue Line name. But a decent enough angle head off a good working tube like Tapepro/Blue Line, or Columbia.......

With a different design to their skids than BTE's or CanAm's, I wonder what Tapepro's direct flusher works like off a tube. Anyone try it? It doesn't show in the video they posted a link to on their web page: http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=sg


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey just me I was looking at that glazer its on sale at wall tools is this the one your talking about
http://www.walltools.com/blu-cg3.html

Is this considered an angle head or flusher because it looks like you can pump mud into the corner and flush at the same time


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Hey just me I was looking at that glazer its on sale at wall tools is this the one your talking about
> http://www.walltools.com/blu-cg3.html
> 
> Is this considered an angle head or flusher because it looks like you can pump mud into the corner and flush at the same time


That's the one, except with it being sold under the Blue Line brand name rather than Tapepro's.


You can pump mud into the corners with both angle heads and with 'Direct flushers', which is the name I know them by. In that link they're calling a direct flusher a 'corner glazer'. 


The terms used for flushers, direct flushers, corner glazers, wipers, angle heads, can create confusion. How they break down, for me, using images as well:

- 'Wipers' and 'flushers' are the same thing - stainless steel with no hole in the center to put mud on with. Just used for spreading/'wiping' the mud that was put on with tube and applicator: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Flushers/Standard-Drywall-Corner-Flusher.html

- 'Corner glazers' and 'Direct flushers' are the same - stainless steel with a hole to 'directly' put mud on. Hole is hidden under a center piece on the ones I'm familiar with - center piece which I remove when using them: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Flushers/Drywall-Direct-Corner-Flusher.html

You can also use a direct flusher as just a flusher/wiper. It's how they end up being used, after people get frustrated trying to use them as direct flushers. 

- 'Angle heads' are the most expensive. Cast or machined instead of made from stainless steel, trickier to get onto, heavier, and I've only used them on houses. For commercial, I use the flushers/wipers - although I've used them also for some house work. Eg. rougher corners on places like repairs, basements at times.

Some will use flushers for everything. Some will use angle heads for everything. Angle heads: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Not saying it's better/faster than putting mud on with a tube and applicator, and then flushing or using an angle head, but Tapepro's video of them using their lower priced version of an angle head. Best I've seen yet with a tube - which maybe also speaks for the smoothness and ease of using Tapepro's tube, along with maybe Tom's skill(?)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlE801e7Q8s
> 
> ...


That is a nice little head ( I got to try the demo one that is in circulation) . BTW Just Me that is Bill running the tool.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, gaz, for the correction. I'll try to remember it.

I remember you guys liking it. Seemed like a nice in between choice to the flushers and more traditional angle heads.

Didn't someone mention Columbia coming out with a flusher version?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, gaz, for the correction. I'll try to remember it.
> 
> I remember you guys liking it. Seemed like a nice in between choice to the flushers and more traditional angle heads.
> 
> Didn't someone mention Columbia coming out with a flusher version?


Vanmans got it and looking to pass it on, PM him Justme if you want to try it.

Its a nice head.

I have actually got two 4 inch angleheads for sale, The tapeworm and Level 5, The only 4 inch angleheads on the market, I do like them, But after trying the buck way of 2.5 anglehead and 3.5 flusher..........well..................Job done.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

JustMe said:


> That's the one, except with it being sold under the Blue Line brand name rather than Tapepro's.
> 
> You can pump mud into the corners with both angle heads and with 'Direct flushers', which is the name I know them by. In that link they're calling a direct flusher a 'corner glazer'.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I thought it might of been different because the hole is bigger then the bte ones. I really wanted 3.5 for my finish coat but it looks like they only have 3 inch


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Ok thanks I thought it might of been different because the hole is bigger then the bte ones. I really wanted 3.5 for my finish coat but it looks like they only have 3 inch



Tape-Pro do a 90mm glazer.
http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=sg


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Vanmans got it and looking to pass it on, PM him Justme if you want to try it.
> 
> Its a nice head.
> 
> I have actually got two 4 inch angleheads for sale, The tapeworm and Level 5, The only 4 inch angleheads on the market, I do like them, But after trying the buck way of 2.5 anglehead and 3.5 flusher..........well..................Job done.


Thanks for letting me know, caz. I'll do that with Van. If he's willing to send it this way, I especially wouldn't mind giving it a try with my power systems - see how that goes. Then I could pass it on to others over here who are into trying new tools and who know something about flushers and angle heads.

I start a new job later this week or beginning of the next. With you and 2buck giving such a :thumbsup: to it, I'm going to give that anglehead/flusher combination a try on it.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

gazman said:


> Tape-Pro do a 90mm glazer.
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=sg


Thank you so 90 mm is 3.5 inches the direct flusher I think only comes in 3 inches would it be ok to tape roll then glaze with the 3 inch direct flusher then finish with a 3.5 regular flusher


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Thanks for letting me know, caz. I'll do that with Van. If he's willing to send it this way, I especially wouldn't mind giving it a try with my power systems - see how that goes. Then I could pass it on to others over here who are into trying new tools and who know something about flushers and angle heads.
> 
> I start a new job later this week or beginning of the next. With you and 2buck giving such a :thumbsup: to it, I'm going to give that anglehead/flusher combination a try on it.


Careful Justme, Once you go buck you never go back  :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Careful Justme, Once you go buck you never go back  :jester:


I don't know if I or folks around me could handle so much improvement, caz. 

But maybe my work could take it. Gain more weight; take up smoking again; sit reading the paper till noon; lots of Tim Horton coffee; .........


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Idk if I should just make my own thread but this is what im thinking of orderjng tonight. Any feedback or let me know what I dont need or do need will be appreciated


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Idk if I should just make my own thread but this is what im thinking of orderjng tonight. Any feedback or let me know what I dont need or do need will be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10066


Can't really tell what you're thinking to order - all 6 items? Is that from WallTools?

For corner roller, I found Columbia's split wheel roller prevents 'snaking' occurring with the tapes more - which is what my understanding of the idea behind the design is supposed to be: http://www.walltools.com/columbia-corner-roller-1.html

For corner mud applicator, the 2 wheeled ones like these is the favourite choice of myself and guys like 2buck: http://www.walltools.com/better-than-ever-90-degree-inside-applicator-ica-01.html

It's the applicator 2buck and 2buckjr. were using on the corner coating video I posted to Paravain.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Awesome thanks and yea I want to order it all went with the compound tube instead of corner boxes because I do small jobs too and it looks more forgiving to beginners in auto tools. Do you have any opinions on the flushers. Next house I will order flat boxes still not sure what kind.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Awesome thanks and yea I want to order it all went with the compound tube instead of corner boxes because I do small jobs too and it looks more forgiving to beginners in auto tools. Do you have any opinions on the flushers. Next house I will order flat boxes still not sure what kind.


On the flushers, the boys down Australia, New Zealand way know more about those ones. They seem to give thumbs up to them, I believe.

It looks like you've got everything you need to do corners, if you're picking up all 6 items - except a banjo, unless you've got one already.

If not, you can use your corner applicator for putting on angle tapes, and get a flat applicator for butt joints, flats: http://www.walltools.com/better-than-ever-flat-applicator-a-f-01.html

An outside applicator for putting on bead comes in handy when you've already got a tube, and you've got enough bead to justify pulling it out. I find it quicker and less problems at times with such as paper/metal bead, when using outside applicators and not doing it by hand. What I've been mostly using till now: http://www.walltools.com/columbia-taping-tools-outside-90-degree-mud-applicator-cext90.html


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

One thing I'm not totally sure about, and maybe someone can answer it, or where you order from can answer it, is if the ball sizes on the Blue Line tube and handles will fit such as BTE (Better Than Ever) and Columbia attachments. I'm thinking they are std. sized ball ends, but just to make sure.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Tape-Pro is the same ball size as , Northstar, Tapeworm, and Drywall Master. So I assume they are standard.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I was going to order the homax banjo but is the flat applicator just as fast and for the corners the 90 inside applicator you showed me doesnt put mud on the middle of the corner will there be enough mud for the roller to push it into it. Also on the flushers what ones have you used ive only seen 2 kinds the bte and these blueline. If the bte is just as good I could save a few bucks I guess


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Idk if I should just make my own thread but this is what im thinking of orderjng tonight. Any feedback or let me know what I dont need or do need will be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10066


Hi Corey
I can't fault anything that you have on your list. The only thing is I am not sure on the amount of mud put on with that applicator. Another words how it will go with both sized glazers.
BTW tthere are cheaper ways. Check out my sig line.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

gazman said:


> Tape-Pro is the same ball size as , Northstar, Tapeworm, and Drywall Master. So I assume they are standard.


Tape pro and blue line are the same company right? And to just me we still use metal bead clinched and nailed im trying to convince the gc to go with paper faced. He doesnt know much about drywall inovations hes always getting me the wrong stuff one time he got me straitflex for outside 45 corners lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Tape pro and blue line are the same company right? QUOTE]
> 
> Correct, , just different sides of the globe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

gazman said:


> Hi Corey
> I can't fault anything that you have on your list. The only thing is I am not sure on the amount of mud put on with that applicator. Another words how it will go with both sized glazers.
> BTW tthere are cheaper ways. Check out my sig line.


Whats a sig line is that a signature line after you send a message. Im using the phone app so I cant see it or where you guys are from ill get on a comp and check it out thanks for all your help


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

JustMe said:


> With a different design to their skids than BTE's or CanAm's, I wonder what Tapepro's direct flusher works like off a tube. Anyone try it? It doesn't show in the video they posted a link to on their web page: http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=sg


I need to fix that video - it is an older mp4 and is not playing in the browser. You can still download it and play it - quicktime works.

Quality is fairly poor - we need to re-shoot that one.
We seem to have a fairly dedicated following of the CG-75. It was the first glazer (or flusher) that I worked on although came out after the straight glazers. The skids are designed to work similar to the ports in a corner finisher, which means they are easier to push.

http://www.tapepro.com/movies/cg75_cat.mp4


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Whats a sig line is that a signature line after you send a message. Im using the phone app so I cant see it or where you guys are from ill get on a comp and check it out thanks for all your help


It is the link at the bottom of all of my posts. :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hi Corey
> I can't fault anything that you have on your list. The only thing is I am not sure on the amount of mud put on with that applicator. Another words how it will go with both sized glazers.
> BTW tthere are cheaper ways. Check out my sig line.


I have that internal applicator, Its great, the mud amount depends on you really, How hard to push the cp tube.

I have also taken a liking to using that head to add mud to corners, put paper tape in by hand, Roll with tapepro roller (The best roller of them all).


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> I was going to order the homax banjo but is the flat applicator just as fast and for the corners the 90 inside applicator you showed me doesnt put mud on the middle of the corner will there be enough mud for the roller to push it into it. Also on the flushers what ones have you used ive only seen 2 kinds the bte and these blueline. If the bte is just as good I could save a few bucks I guess


For small jobs, pulling out the flat applicator could be quicker than pulling out a banjo and getting it dirty. mudslingr demoing putting on tapes with a tube: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r8bKNc7noQ


The Homax is a pretty nice little banjo, I think, although I haven't used one - I've been using an Ames Cobra model when I've found a banjo to be handy, for small jobs.
Fire taping and having a cutter on the banjo, which mine has, comes in especially handy.


The Homax could be the thing (even a couple of them, so can run both empty before refilling) for your bigger jobs, before stepping up to a bazooka. If you haven't seen it, speed you can get with a Homax: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HriKOf4aMZk


That wheeled BTE inside applicator can put on as much mud as you want, and when you roll your tapes, it will work its way to the inside.
Problems I have with the one you were looking at is I can't move as fast or as easily with them, and they're harder to control not putting too much mud on when applying mud for coating your tapes, after they've been put on.

If you have gaps in your board in the corners, it's still a good idea to prefill with something like mud out of the box or a chemical set compound.


The flushers guys I know are most used to are ones like the BTE ones. The CanAm flushers are the ones I'm most used to. If you can get them easily enough, they'd be ones I'd probably choose 1st. A specialty drywall supplier in your area might have them on their shelf. If not, the BTEs would be fine: http://www.canamtool.com/products/corner-flushers/standard-corner-flushers/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

tomg said:


> The skids are designed to work similar to the ports in a corner finisher, which means they are easier to push.


Thanks, Tom. I was wondering about that - if they might be easier to push. And from the overall skid design, if your direct flushers carried mud better than the BTE or CanAm.

Looks like there's excess mud buildup coming over the front of that flusher. I'm could see it happening with pulling down from the top of the board instead of pushing up to the top. That seems like it would be hard to control. Maybe pushing up from the middle and down from the middle might help with that? Or up from the bottom to the middle? Or down from the top the best way?

Since we have lots of horizontal angles in residential work, how does it work on them?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

There are no local suppliers of auto tools around here besides ames and they only sell tape tech which means only the mudrunner and no flushers. I live in mass and I think some commercial jobs banned auto tools so they can get more man hours but im not completely sure. I wish there was a store around here where I could actually get my hands on it. Trust me when I say I been researching this for over a year on this site just never made an account then finally did so I could see the pics.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Also on the flushers what ones have you used ive only seen 2 kinds the bte and these blueline. If the bte is just as good I could save a few bucks I guess


Btw, I'm not saying the BTE or CanAms are as good, as I haven't tried the Tapepro/Blue Line ones. The BTEs and CanAms have worked for me and those I know. But maybe the Tapepro/Blue Line would work better(?) As I said, I can't say.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

I finish with corner box and 3 " head. Never used a tube in my life. Cant see how the process of putting muck on with one tool then using another to finish can be quicker. Can a tube run with a 3" head ? And if so whats it like in tight places like cupboards....? Dont mean to sound ignorant, but using a machine and corner box, know very little about them.........


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

JustMe said:


> Btw, I'm not saying the BTE or CanAms are as good, as I haven't tried the Tapepro/Blue Line ones. The BTEs and CanAms have worked for me and those I know. But maybe the Tapepro/Blue Line would work better(?) As I said, I can't say.


Those canams look sweet looks better built then the bte is there an online retailer for them and whats the price on those


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Those canams look sweet looks better built then the bte is there an online retailer for them and whats the price on those


cazna said he was liking http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/west-tech-drywall-tools-4920/

Looks like you could get your Blue Line, Homax, as well as CanAm from them. Your U.S. $ is worth more than ours right now, as well.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

You can also get BTE from them, but you could get the CanAm versions of a flat applicator and 2 wheeled inside corner applicator. Those are what I'm using as well: http://www.westtechtools.com/applicators.aspx


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Tom. I was wondering about that - if they might be easier to push. And from the overall skid design, if your direct flushers carried mud better than the BTE or CanAm.
> 
> Looks like there's excess mud buildup coming over the front of that flusher. I'm could see it happening with pulling down from the top of the board instead of pushing up to the top. That seems like it would be hard to control. Maybe pushing up from the middle and down from the middle might help with that? Or up from the bottom to the middle? Or down from the top the best way?
> 
> Since we have lots of horizontal angles in residential work, how does it work on them?


They are good for one step finishing, you can maybe go over again another time, but the skid design does tend to scrape off mud already applied. Some will pass through the small gate in the skid, but some will accumulate at the bottom. Once you get the mud consistency and pressure right, you shouldn't need to go over them again, so tends to work more like a corner finisher, but cheaper and not prone to catching blades. 
Direction or method of application is up to you - you don't need to use them upside down as the skids trap the mud and stop it from pouring out on the floor.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Where are you from canada?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Dammit now idk which one I want blueline or canam flushers those applicators look good too is it better with 4 wheels or 2. And if I get the flat applicator would I need a banjo still and it looks like it might be faster then a banjo


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

JustMe said:


> Yep.


Thats cool I have family in toronto and london I go there every other year for a week or 2


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Dammit now idk which one I want blueline or canam flushers those applicators look good too is it better with 4 wheels or 2. And if I get the flat applicator would I need a banjo still and it looks like it might be faster then a banjo


2 wheel better than 4. mudslingr(?) tried a 4 and took the back 2 off. I thought that with 4 they'd be too 'wheely', too fast for me. Not enough control.

Banjo will still be faster than compound tube. Especially those Homax, it looks like. I can move along well enough with my banjo, as well. Faster than a tube.
But when there isn't enough to justify dirtying up the banjo, can use the tube. Easy cleaning, the tube.

But a tube will help get you by, if you can't afford the Homax. But I think the Homax would pay for itself 1st decent sized job. You don't need the Delko corner attachment for it that's shown on WestTech's front page, if not wanted.

eBay, maybe Amazon, might be a place to buy some of it. looks like about 40.00 U.S. including shipping for a Homax from here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Homax-6500-...882?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f318a02aa


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

JustMe said:


> 2 wheel better than 4. mudslingr(?) tried a 4 and took the back 2 off. I thought that with 4 they'd be too 'wheely', too fast for me. Not enough control.
> 
> Banjo will still be faster than compound tube. Especially those Homax, it looks like. I can move along well enough with my banjo, as well. Faster than a tube.
> But when there isn't enough to justify dirtying up the banjo, can use the tube. Easy cleaning, the tube.
> ...


Walltools has it too I think for cheaper those canams do look sweet but think I might just get everything from walltools to get the discount unless someone has tryed both and prefers the other


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> And if I get the flat applicator would I need a banjo still


I don't pull out my flat applicator all that much. If the job's too small to pull out a banjo, I'll put tapes on the butts and flats usually by hand mudding them.

But a flat applicator does come in handy especially when can't reach things easily. I pulled out my applicator the other day, when I was taping some cracked seams on an existing ceiling. Came in handy then, and was worth the $ for it, to me.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

JustMe said:


> I don't pull out my flat applicator all that much. If the job's too small to pull out a banjo, I'll put tapes on the butts and flats usually by hand mudding them.
> 
> But a flat applicator does come in handy especially when can't reach things easily. I pulled out my applicator the other day, when I was taping some cracked seams on an existing ceiling. Came in handy then, and was worth the $ for it, to me.


Ill prob just get it then instead of the flat applicator. Gazman said he uses the tape pro flusher and loves it u say canam is good now im stuck in the middle because the canam looks well made wish someone would chime in who has tryed both


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Ill prob just get it then instead of the flat applicator. Gazman said he uses the tape pro flusher and loves it u say canam is good now im stuck in the middle because the canam looks well made wish someone would chime in who has tryed both


I have both flushers Corey, Tapepro 3 and can am 3.5, Both good but I would say can ams a little more solid.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Ours are a little different in that the brace inside the V shaped body is an open ended triangle. This brace is used to mount the ball socket block. In other brands this brace is spot welded in place which makes the lower part of the tool very rigid. We wanted ours to have a bit more movement so you can have more compression when you put it in a corner. You can if need be splay it out a bit, or compress it in for those not quite 90 deg corners.

The video of the CG-75 on the Corner Box shows the tool in use a little better - still needs to be done again, but if you're interested download it and it should play.

http://www.tapepro.com/movies/cg75_cah.mp4


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Corey The Taper said:


> Ill prob just get it then instead of the flat applicator. Gazman said he uses the tape pro flusher and loves it u say canam is good now im stuck in the middle because the canam looks well made wish someone would chime in who has tryed both


I use the Columbia plastic flat applicator similar to the outside corner block that Justme showed. It's great for putting mud into off angles for mudset magic corner or NoCoat. It can get mud in close to the apex. 
I also use it to quickly load flats and butts on jobs too small for bazooka. Then I run FibaFuse dry thru my homax. I found that there was too much drag running mud and fuse together unless I thinned down the mud to the point that the tapes would fall off before rolling. And less clean up. CP tube is dirty anyway and easy to clean. 
Btw I use the Can Am angle applicator and flushers. Haven't found a need to experiment with something else although I have a Columbia angle head that I tried with poor results in my system.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

D A Drywall said:


> I use the Columbia plastic flat applicator similar to the outside corner block that Justme showed. It's great for putting mud into off angles for mudset magic corner or NoCoat. It can get mud in close to the apex.
> I also use it to quickly load flats and butts on jobs too small for bazooka. Then I run FibaFuse dry thru my homax. I found that there was too much drag running mud and fuse together unless I thinned down the mud to the point that the tapes would fall off before rolling. And less clean up. CP tube is dirty anyway and easy to clean.
> Btw I use the Can Am angle applicator and flushers. Haven't found a need to experiment with something else although I have a Columbia angle head that I tried with poor results in my system.


I forgot about using the flat applicator for things like putting No-Coat on in offset angles, which is what I do, also. Good you caught it.

It does make for getting the mud on more evenly and more quickly, and getting things like No-Coat on before the mud starts to dry out some in spots, and you can get the trims releasing in spots when you later go to coat it.

Well worth the few dollars for a flat applicator.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

gazman said:


> Corey The Taper said:
> 
> 
> > Tape pro and blue line are the same company right? QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

gazman said:


> It is the link at the bottom of all of my posts. :yes:


What is that brush and what is that angle head that was so quick and coats great can you buy off eBay I'm in Australia and what tools do you use to top coat your angles


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The link for the brush is in the YouTube comments. The head is a 3.5 inch northstar. To do it on the cheap you can load the corner with the brush and top with the same head.
These days I use a bazooka to tape and a mudrunner to top.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> Until you can afford more tools stick with the system you are using. Nothing wrong with it. Works just fine !
> 
> Direct flushing sucks period ! I've tried for years to get it to work right but it ain't gonna happen. Don't even bother trying. I really wish it would work. Would be so much easier on the body than a corner box but not the Mudrunner.
> And if you need a 4" flusher for anything you have other problems in my opinion.
> ...


U agree with this i find corner tapes can get to many coats 3 is just to much ....i am not saying chuck a crap load of finishing compound on at all that makes me sick as well i find the best is to eaither banjo/bazooka roll the tape and flush with either 2.5 or 3 doesnt matter that is first coat....after dry thats ready for top i find if you apply tapes flush then put abother base then top its to much


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah we have only ever taped then topped internals they come up fine


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

gazman said:


> Corey The Taper said:
> 
> 
> > Tape pro and blue line are the same company right? QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

tomg said:


> gazman said:
> 
> 
> > Actually no - two separate companies.
> ...


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

gazman said:


> The link for the brush is in the YouTube comments. The head is a 3.5 inch northstar. To do it on the cheap you can load the corner with the brush and top with the same head.
> These days I use a bazooka to tape and a mudrunner to top.


So I'm thinking I will load internal with compound tube and roll tape in then flush with 3.5" flusher and to top I will use a 3.5" direct flusher with my compound tube or should I get a 2.5 or 3" to flush do u think


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If you can afford it, get a 2.5 or 3" to glaze on tape day. Flushers are meant to go smaller then bigger. Supposedly, angle heads are meant to go the other way around, but I've never used them that way.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah sounds good il go a 3" so hopefully fills the recess


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I just picked up a Columbia 3" flusher. Never used one before. Flushed the tapes behind the taper in a garage to try it. Worked great! Skimmed them today with my 3.5" angle head.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry what do u mean behind the taper 
Flushed before u put tape on?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, ran the tapes with a taper, rolled and flushed. I usually use a 2.5" head


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh ok that's what I'm planning on doin when I get a 3" as I just brought a 3.5" for topping


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Fr8train is using one of these. 
Drywall Master King Drywall Taper: https://youtu.be/2orv4GYMrao


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> Fr8train is using one of these.
> Drywall Master King Drywall Taper: https://youtu.be/2orv4GYMrao


How dare they name a tool after me....oh hang on i am a tool:thumbup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Fr8train is using one of these.
> Drywall Master King Drywall Taper: https://youtu.be/2orv4GYMrao


and Cazna too and hes very happy with it.....I think :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Fr8train is using one of these.
> Drywall Master King Drywall Taper: https://youtu.be/2orv4GYMrao


Yes i have one as well keke, Very nice taper, Im stoked with it.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Yes i have one as well keke, Very nice taper, Im stoked with it.


I know you are addicted


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure, the next taper I buy will be a Columbia. My DMs get the job done well enough, but the 2 Columbias (PA's) that I've sampled ran like silk!


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweendog87 said:


> Yeah sounds good il go a 3" so hopefully fills the recess


You may have trouble using mechanical tools on an internal with a recess.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If the bevels are good, I generally don't have an issue filling them with the heads. 2.5 then 3.5. If the bevels are bad, that's another story. That's another reason why I picked up a 3" flusher! The board is getting so bad that standard methods aren't doing the job anymore!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah mainly for nice bevels I will use if it bumpy better to fill by hand and l leave a but more mud behind tape so it will cover bumps like old paint or damaged respect


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Recess


----------

